# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Τεχνητές φωλιές για άγρια πουλιά

## Ανδρίκος

Τον τελευταίο χρόνο η αγάπη μου για τα άγρια πουλιά της χώρας μας μεγάλωσε ΑΡΚΕΤΆ. Όπως και η αγάπη μου για τον εχθρό πολλών από εμάς και ιδικά περιστεράδων. Δεν είναι άλλος από τα γεράκια. (τα θαυμάζω πολύ σαν ζώα). Έτσι διαβάζοντας πολλά άρθρα τον τελευταίο καιρό αποφάσισα να φτιάξω μερικές τεχνητές φωλιές για μεσαίου μεγέθους πουλιά ( Δεκαοχτούρες, μικρόσωμες κουκουβάγιες, το κοινό Γεράκι κιρκινεζι κ. α.). Έχω φτιάξει 4 μέχρι τώρα και θα φτιάξω άλλη μια την Κυριακή που θα έχω χρόνο. Ελπίζω να τις εκτιμήσουν οι άγριοι φτερωτοι φίλοι μας και να φωλιάσουν. Έφτιαξα λοιπόν ένα βίντεο με αυτές. Αυτο είναι το λινκ του. Ελπίζω να το εμφανίζει.




Και με την ευκαιρία να σας δείξω και τις φετινές μου γέννες..   .  https://i.imgur.com/PdnTf9G.jpg      ,    https://i.imgur.com/fNuq1kR.jpg.      ,   https://i.imgur.com/G29bHyS.jpg.   ,    https://i.imgur.com/I8w0xhk.jpg.    Ελπίζω να εμφανίζονται.   Αυτά από εμένα.

----------

